# Fried bristleworm



## Paul B

Yesterday I watched a 4" bristle worm get cozy with the glass heater. He wrapped around it like a boa constrictor and seemed comfortable.
Then the heater came on and bristle worms are not really good jumpers so he fried. *pc
The arrow crab who loves fried foods walked over and unwrapped the worm and has been feasting all night.


----------



## beaslbob

LOL

great.

I used to see parts of bristle worms in the claws of a coral banded shrimp.

at least someone finally told me of a good use for a heater.


----------

